# Another Robbery



## Kaizer (10/10/16)

I see on FB that Skyblue also had a break in last night. Not sure how bad it was but I hope all our vendors are increasing their security and they are properly insured.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stehan (10/10/16)

The e-cig stores in the malls even aswell.


----------



## Imtiaaz (10/10/16)

The skelms finally realize how expensive and in demand mods are, so just a word of caution to everyone vaping out and about, please be safe as they are not just going to hit stores, I have heard of people being mugged for there devices. 

This is really sad but it is the reality we find ourselves in

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/16)

It sounds like it was pretty bad @Kaizer, looks like they were also cleaned out


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/10/16)

Wouldnt surprise me if its the same bastards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soutie (10/10/16)

this is terrible, looks like they are definitely targeting vape stores now.


----------



## Rafique (10/10/16)

Who robs a vape store, I mean yoh. Either these guys vape or done their research on how vaping is growing.

I'd understand if it was one vendor, maybe guys just trying their luck but so many. something fishy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PuffingCrow (10/10/16)

I think its important to get the message out that nobody should buy these stolen goods, if it looks to good to be true it probably is, lets not create a supply and demand for a vaping black market, it will be detrimental to the industry.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz (10/10/16)

Absolutely sickening!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (10/10/16)

@Rafique, it's not research on how vaping is growing, but on how much vaping products can be sold for if you fill a box with them. The thieves' favourite is jewelry and Kruger Rands, then guns, then Apple and other personal devices, then cameras and laptops. Once we get down to bulky items like CRT TVs and desktop PCs, they become too much of a schlep to steal at too low a selling cost. Despite having had a couple of break-ins, I've never had my CRT TV or desktop PC stolen. They're too big and heavy to be worth it.

I guess vape gear is in the camera/laptop region when it comes to value per weight/volume. So it will be popular with thieves. Concentrates too although it would be hard to move those because the bottles are branded with the victim vendor's name. But if they can get the bulk container as it comes from the supplier, eish man. At R40 per 10ml, a 2l bottle of concentrate is worth 8 grand retail. Criminals will want that big time.

They will probably find that this is a syndicate that knows about the value of vape gear and is targeting vendors as they perceive them to be low-security businesses. These syndicates have moles everywhere - delivery and courier companies, maintenance services, and a whole bunch of other service providers who are given access to business premises. If you are keeping relatively large volumes of valuable stock, chances are the syndicates know about you already. Even if you run a business from home and you don't allow collections. Criminals have eyes everywhere. Be safe, peeps.

Let's hope the police move swiftly on this. I reckon they should start their investigation by finding out which service companies serve both Vapers Corner and Skyblue. That is probably where the info about valuable stock is being leaked to the syndicate. Find that oke and you can find the syndicate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Kaizer (10/10/16)

To make things more complicated, I believe their big barrels of PG and VG were also stolen. Those could be decanted into smaller bottles with new labels.

Bloody honde!


----------



## Naz (10/10/16)

There must be some scumbags out there that are selling these stolen items, most likely informal traders that don't pay tax, put up shop anywhere and hide in these tax free, almost lawless " malls". Sickens me.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/10/16)

Just a question this, in terms of insurance, how do you insure stuff like barrels of VG/PG. Or does it fall under normal business contents


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/10/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Just a question this, in terms of insurance, how do you insure stuff like barrels of VG/PG. Or does it fall under normal business contents



@SmokeyJoe ...in underwriting terms it would be treated as insured stock on hand...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (10/10/16)

This is really terrible news, and also maybe good ----_ bear with me, with vape stores now being targets, it does indicate the general public's recognition of vaping as a solid alternative to smoking! that is good..._ but it is terrible, super happy that insurance was taken! Good luck and come back stronger SkyBlue!!!!!


----------



## korn1 (10/10/16)

Whoa, what the hell


----------



## Shooterbuddy (10/10/16)

I still think these guys are opening a shop somewhere. Maybe not within our borders

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## huffnpuff (10/10/16)

Shooterbuddy said:


> I still think these guys are opening a shop somewhere. Maybe not within our borders


Or funnelling down to fleamarket stalls

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (10/10/16)

Shooterbuddy said:


> I still think these guys are opening a shop somewhere. Maybe not within our borders



I said that too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (10/10/16)

To avoid unwittingly buying from a vendor carrying stolen stock, I’m going to place a moratorium on purchases from any new vendors that come into operation after these two robberies.

I will only buy from vendors that I have purchased from before or from vendors that I know were in operation before the robberies.

There should be some way that the community can invite new vendors to join an association and that association can vet the source of their stock before we support them.

I know this isn’t very well thought out but it is just added here to inspire someone with a clear mind to address the problem.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Daniel (10/10/16)

Was at another local shop and heard the news , sickening ...

The issue is whenever you have cash in your shop and lots of inventory , you are a target. 

I think the location (just off N1) also made it a prime target , just hope Derick and Melinda are OK!


----------



## Waine (10/10/16)

It's not long before the criminals catch wind that all these shiny expensive mods are valuable, easy to mug, and easy to conceal / transport, easy to re sell. Be careful when vaping in the city or at shopping malls. They are not all stupid. They know what is of value and what is not. They know what sells well on the black market and what does not. 

There are not many ways to prevent your mod from being robbed off you. However, if you know you are going to keep a particular mod for life, have your name and ID number engraved on it, perhaps on the inside, in the battery compartment, or use a dremmel to mark it. That makes it difficult for them to sell. And easy for the police to return it to you if recovered.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warlock (24/10/16)

Stock stolen from Skyblue Vaping has found its way to the flea markets. Police confiscated the stock and "interviewed" the stall owner/clerk .

All I know.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Rafique (24/10/16)

are you allowed to say which flea market ?

Bledy skelms, good they got caught


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/10/16)

I hope they gave them a nice "interview" and they must give the okes supplier a good "interview" also...


----------



## Spikester (24/10/16)

According to Skyblues FB post, only some of their stolen stock was recovered at Montana Traders and police were involved. They have posted pics of the recovered stock.


----------



## Boktiet (24/10/16)

I hope the bastards develop an rectal itch and their fingernails turns into fish hooks...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/10/16)

Rafique said:


> are you allowed to say which flea market ?
> 
> Bledy skelms, good they got caught



According to Derick it was at Montana Traders. The store owner was released, according to them they bought it from an oke that said it was from a vape shop that closed down and they didnt know it was stolen

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (24/10/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> According to Derick it was at Montana Traders. The store owner was released, according to them they bought it from an oke that said it was from a vape shop that closed down and they didnt know it was stolen



Riiiiight , and the 'too good to be true price' didn't raise suspicion from the shop owner ..... almal blerrie skelms .....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/10/16)

Daniel said:


> Riiiiight , and the 'too good to be true price' didn't raise suspicion from the shop owner ..... almal blerrie skelms .....



Its the same as using the excuse, Im driving fast because im going to miss my plane, when the metro pulls you over for doing 180


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/10/16)

and the recovered stock had some skyblue labels...come on folks all u need to do is check if the business is still open


----------



## RichJB (24/10/16)

The thieves sold it on with the Skyblue labels still on it. Not the fizziest colas in the fridge, clearly.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Caramia (24/10/16)

@Vapers Corner -


SmokeyJoe said:


> According to Derick it was at Montana Traders. The store owner was released, according to them they bought it from an oke that said it was from a vape shop that closed down and they didnt know it was stolen

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (24/10/16)

well I think the owner will think twice buying illegal products again ..... kudos for the vigilant forumite/customer spotting it ....

This brings the question , how to use modern day technology to track down stolen goods , being in the security industry we have been looking at small GPS tracking devices similar to this : Trackr This then get's hidden in packages etc .... maybe a cheap solution for those that want to try it .... and no i am by no means affiliated with the company


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Not the fizziest colas in the fridge, clearly.


HAHAHA, i have to remember that one


----------



## Strontium (24/10/16)

Wonder what their prices were like


----------



## craigb (24/10/16)

Strontium said:


> Wonder what their prices were like



They were going for a steal

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Slick (24/10/16)

Blue Monday for skyblue thieves


----------

